# white 200sx se-r



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

yeah i need more pics hehe


Mods
14 inch rims sponsored by Rathtec Supreme Advanced Motorsports (if your on 14s you can be sponsored to)
crappy tires that i have almost destroyed with obscene amounts of drag racing

In NA Form
Jwt Ecu
S4 Cams
HS CAI and 5th gen header
2.5 inch exhaust with hi-flo cat and magnaflow muffler
tein ss coilovers
fstb
ngk wires
advanced timing
ps ss
liuspeed tuning clear corners



















Current Setup
T28 Turbo
2.25 ic piping
gti-r manifold
greddy type s bov
Johnny race car black fmic
2 inch downpipe(dont even say it)
jwt ecu reprogrammed with 370cc injectors
walbro pump





























old outside pics when it was NA(unlowered)(wow i need to get off my butt and take pics)




















the agenda

3 inch downpipe and catback
new ic piping (cuz im borrowing the current)
turbo xs bov recirulated
new rims maybe 15s hehe
nx2000 brake upgrade
profec b
turbo timer of some sort
battery relocation

hmm that should keep me busy for a while


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I love the nice and clean turbo set up. Your car is a sweet sleeper


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

VERY nice sleeper!! Would never expect to see that under the hood. Nicely done!


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Very nice, definately want to see some newer pics. Do you have any time slips, or a cars killed list?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh man i love thatcar


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

nismotuner said:


> Very nice, definately want to see some newer pics. Do you have any time slips, or a cars killed list?



nah i just installed a spec stage 3 clutch but i will post slips as soon as i get a chance to track it, and i promise ill get some new pics soon hehe


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

In my opinion your car is set up perfectly, no one needs to know what your packing unless you want to run it. I would say it's a near perfect setup. You should be proud of it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> In my opinion your car is set up perfectly, no one needs to know what your packing unless you want to run it. I would say it's a near perfect setup. You should be proud of it.


x (fill in the blank with what ever number you want!)
edit: i just realized its not an amp power supply its a ground but still its close to some hot stuff might want to watch that  
got the pics of it lowerd! and for 14's those wheels are pretty good looking. i say for super sleeper get some se-r wheels, but im sure you allready have a set lol

edit: i should really learn to read before i post sorry lol


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> x (fill in the blank with what ever number you want!)
> edit: i just realized its not an amp power supply its a ground but still its close to some hot stuff might want to watch that
> got the pics of it lowerd! and for 14's those wheels are pretty good looking. i say for super sleeper get some se-r wheels, but im sure you allready have a set lol
> 
> edit: i should really learn to read before i post sorry lol



bah those things have been chilling for 1000+ miles and they havent ignited yet, they even survived a 300 mile road trip so i think there safe  :cheers:


----------



## Spec V Girl (Jul 31, 2004)

Nice Car :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks good mang, keep up the good work! :cheers:


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

update time


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Now its really Hot shit... Car looks alot better than before I really like it now... fealing the rims...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh come on now we know you've been to a dyno, but I still see no sheet


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ah, well. There goes the "sleeper" look. Looks good, man!


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

:woowoo: Thats very nice #'s. And what type of rims are those?


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

rota comps 15x6.5 with bfg g-force sports (205.55.15)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rathi134 said:


> rota comps 15x6.5 with bfg g-force sports (205.55.15)


Nice numbers and nice rims


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

so you go and get the same damn wheels i was goin to put on mine!?

(mine are bronze tho)

thanks a lot jack ass :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Nice numbers and nice rims


read my sig



pretty cool :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Lol pete, who cares, when you say rims or wheels it doesn't matter, everyone knows what you're talking about.. same thing with a gun clip and a gun magazine, people mix up the two all the time, doesn't really matter though because peopel still know what it means...


Those dyno numbers are real nice... looking good too, I have to admit that those gunmetals look waaay better than the bling bling chrome.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i still love that damn car  haha


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Lol pete, who cares, when you say rims or wheels it doesn't matter, everyone knows what you're talking about.. same thing with a gun clip and a gun magazine, people mix up the two all the time, doesn't really matter though because peopel still know what it means...


nay, the "rim" as you call it is the outer edge of the wheel..........only to be confused with the "lip" not the entire assembly or "wheel." when i hear someone say "yo dizog, i gots ta git me some dem rims" i get a mental image of someone gluing on an "extend O' lip" and it makes me giggle. the rim is a completely different part of the wheel. find a bike shop and tell them to teach you the parts of a wheel. 

1. axel/hub. part that spins or bolts to the axel.
2. spokes, parts that keep the rim a set distance away from the hub and keep it all true
3. rim the part that holds the tire to the wheel.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> nay, the "rim" as you call it is the outer edge of the wheel..........only to be confused with the "lip" not the entire assembly or "wheel." when i hear someone say "yo dizog, i gots ta git me some dem rims" i get a mental image of someone gluing on an "extend O' lip" and it makes me giggle. the rim is a completely different part of the wheel. find a bike shop and tell them to teach you the parts of a wheel.
> 
> 1. axel/hub. part that spins or bolts to the axel.
> 2. spokes, parts that keep the rim a set distance away from the hub and keep it all true
> 3. rim the part that holds the tire to the wheel.


  ......


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

tfilip1 said:


> ......


 :thumbup: ....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

227 whp on a N/A SR20 ? Even with those nice modifications thats a little excessive. I have to call you on that one.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> 227 whp on a N/A SR20 ? Even with those nice modifications thats a little excessive. I have to call you on that one.


"current setup"
T28 Turbo
2.25 ic piping
gti-r manifold
greddy type s bov
Johnny race car black fmic
2 inch downpipe(dont even say it)
jwt ecu reprogrammed with 370cc injectors
walbro pump


now now mike, you should read better  :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> "current setup"
> T28 Turbo
> 2.25 ic piping
> gti-r manifold
> ...


just looked at the first post... my apologies..

Roll your eyes over there---------------------> 
or I'll have someone steal your rims...haha


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> or I'll have someone steal your rims...haha


*plugs ears* LALALALA I CANT HEAR YOU


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

What kinda turbo setup is it? Who did the work?


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> What kinda turbo setup is it? Who did the work?




t28 on a gti-r manifold, james vick did it. I helped a little hehe but not as much as I wish I could have. 

james v. rocks


thanks for everyones comments


----------

